# Do You Have A Workshop On Your Boat?



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

I was wondering how many liveaboards have a dedicated workshop on board? 

I have a workbench in my garage and a workshop in my basement and I couldn't imagine not having something on board if I make the move to liveaboard. 

Is it practical to have a dedicated workshop on board or does one just have to make do when fixing things?


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

JM,

Yes and no -- you pretty much make do with what you can create. Larger boats provide more opportunity to carve out space than smaller ones, and some boat designs are easier to adapt than others. In my particular case, the cockpit and docks have been the actual work areas.

When we moved aboard, I pretty much converted the quarterberth into a storage area for tools/materials/supplies. Larger materials (plywood primarily) went under our pullman berth matress forward. I accepted that using power tools might not always feasible, and laid on some old school hand tools to compensate. As a benefit, my overall woodworking skills have improved even when using power tools -- and I pretty much grew up in a woodshop. I've found that when using hand tools, I tend to take more time to consider exactly how I'm going to do things before I start into making any cuts. 

I didn't leave all the power tools behind, though -- the Fein MultiMaster is almost always the first tool I reach for on most projects. I also kept a jigsaw, an RO sander, a buffer, a router, a small angle grinder, a Dremel, and cordless drill, etc. 

Obviously, nobody has real, full sized shop tools on their boat. I have run across folks who have benchtop sized tools aboard -- one guy even had a lathe! 

One thing to keep in mind is that with a little patience, persistence and an outgoing personality, you can often find other sailors or facilities in/around marinas that will help you out.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Really depends on the size of the boat. One thing I liked about the early Niagara 35 was that the vee berth was basically set up as a work area.

On my 32 footer, I get by without a dedicated space.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

The entire boat is a work shop, from time to time.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Seems to be a common response. No dedicated shop aboard here either. Aboard, we have a dremel and mostly hand tools. In our home marina, we have a nearby storage unit with circular saw, belt sander, router, even a small portable table saw, etc, and storage for sheets of plywood or other building materials, and work out of the back of a van. I miss the big drill press, lathe and other tools from the days we had the kitchen design business, tho!


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

entire boat is a work in progress with basic tools& some battery types[skill saw drills etc]but i must admit to a machine shop and fabricator across the harbor at casco bay welding [at the fish peir across the harbor,on the portland side].hes my brother so the price is rite...only problem is waiting my turn...


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I have one, and it's 9ft x 4 1/2ft with 20 storage cubby holes. Then again we have a matching sized pantry too........*i2f*


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

imagine2frolic said:


> I have one, and it's 9ft x 4 1/2ft with 20 storage cubby holes. Then again we have a matching sized pantry too........*i2f*


Leave it to a catamaran sailor to try and tweak some envy out of monohullers...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I have seen small shops that were designed in to fairly large boats, but suspect most would have to commandeer some other quarters, most likely sleeping quarters. I would caution one not to make any permanent modifications, or risk creating a functionally obsolete problem, if you can't easily return it to original. When most look to buy your model boat that typically sleeps four and yours sleeps only two, they may not appreciate the workshop as you do. Your selling price probably declines, simply due to fewer interested buyers. YMMV


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

PorFin said:


> Leave it to a catamaran sailor to try and tweak some envy out of monohullers...


:laugher sometimes we pound like hell going to weather in snot. We make up for it with things like shops, etc. etc. Everything is a compromise. Just to rub it in when I can. Here's the pantry too......*i2f*


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

We also have a workshop onboard though not that big; it was definitely a huge selling point for us. After living aboard for a little over 5 months now I cant imagine not having one. We have everything from a small 200 amp stick welder to every imaginable wrench or hand power tool aboard all tucked neatly in there own places. Our workshop has saved us such tremendous amount of both money and headaches so far that even my wife has come to agree that this space is one of the most valued onboard


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*My "work shop" ends to move to where the problem is.*

But if there is a central point, where I keep manuals, small parts, and small tools, it is the nav station. I still keep charts and such, and I still like paper charts very much, but with plotters these days, paper charts are generally spread on the salon table during planning sessions or in the cockpit when approaching a tricky section, not on the nav table. My nav station provides a nice well-lit spot where I can spread out some small parts and no one will try to move them.

I've known some who have removed nav stations. I prefer re-purposing it a bit.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

pdqaltair said:


> But if there is a central point, where I keep manuals, small parts, and small tools, it is the nav station. I still keep charts and such, and I still like paper charts very much, but with plotters these days, paper charts are generally spread on the salon table during planning sessions or in the cockpit when approaching a tricky section, not on the nav table. My nav station provides a nice well-lit spot where I can spread out some small parts and no one will try to move them.
> 
> I've known some who have removed nav stations. I prefer re-purposing it a bit.


I agree with that. As much as I'd like a nav station on my boat, I can see that a small (read, tiny!) workshop space is probably more important. Being part-way through the exersize already, charts get looked at on the cabin table and there's a wooden chart-rack with pockets for dividers, pencils, rules on one end of the sette berth - in easy reach of someone sitting at the table.

A workshop in the forward cabin seems to be the traditional thing, but having tools on hand at the bottom of the companionway and right beside the engine makes more sense to me - although it can make the cabin look untidy if I don't clean up properly!

StormBay, where in the boat is yours??


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

StormBay said:


>


Folks, we have a winner!
Seriously, that gives me wood.... er ..working aspirations.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Hartley18 said:


> StormBay, where in the boat is yours??


Just a guess here, but I'd say bottom of companionway, port side.

What say you, StormBay? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

A plank with an engineers vice on it that can be clamped or wedged somewhere is a good start. I like to work in the cockpit under the bimini with front open.

All the tools live in a storage locker except the ones needed for everyday maintenance which are in a canvas bag by the companionway.

Last big job.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/LY4lR1FJOjGxkfWvlkH5h74ouCsIB0PZOCPkl5X7rr4?feat=directlink


From ELEPHANTS CHILD


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

sorry for the delayed response
Porfin, your correct. Our workshop is in place of the aft port double berth








very handy location if you need a tool on deck!
Thanks bljones! We definitely prefer our workshop to the standard aft double berth as most extra berths are often used for storage any way. Also for us this arrangement allows us to have a rather large lazaret that wouldn't otherwise be posable.


----------

